# Bulker sinks off Hong Kong on 5 Feb 2014



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

The Trans Summer sank earlier this week
The 190-meter bulk carrier which sank off the coast of Hong Kong during Typhoon Utor earlier this week has been reported to have been carrying nickel ore, widely regarded as the world’s most dangerous cargo.
As we reported, the Hong Kong-flagged Trans Summer sank Wednesday approximately 45 nautical mile southwest of the city after battling 15-meter waves and strong winds generated by Typhoon Utor. All 21 crewmembers were rescued mostly by helicopter after abandoning the heavily listing ship in liferafts. The Trans Summer eventually rolled over completely and sank some time later.
The sinking of the Trans Summer, built in just 2012, is typical of a slew of recent casualties involving nickel ore shipments, only this time nobody was killed. That particular maritime activity – shipping nickel ore primarily from Indonesia to China – has quickly become one of the most dangerous jobs in the world and the deadliest activity in modern shipping.
The liquefaction of nickel ore cargoes has been cited as the cause of at least four vessel casualties and the loss of 66 seafarers from October 2010 to December of 2011. In all four incidents, it was determined that too much moisture transformed the otherwise sandy ore into an unstable, muddy substance that caused the ships to list and roll over.
Earlier this year, the Harita Bauxite sank in similar fashion off Cape Balinao in the South China Sea while carrying 47,450 metric tons of nickel ore in her holds. Fifteen of her 24 were crewmembers were killed.
As a result, INTERCARGO, which represents the interests of more than 160 dry cargo ship owners and operators, has since named nickel ore “the world’s most dangerous cargo” and efforts are underway at the IMO to strengthen the International Maritime Solid Bulk Code (IMSBC), which regulates the loading and transport of bulk cargoes.
China’s official Xinhua News Agency said that the Trans Summer was carrying 57,000 tons of nickel ore when she sank, according to a report by the Associated Press.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day geoff gower.yesterday.sm.21:29.re:bulker sinks off hong kong on 5h feb 2014,it is amazing that this product is liquified,if left in a solid state they would carry less.but chances are they would deliver without incident.my thoughts are with the crew members that did not get home,regards ben27


----------



## Wallace Slough (Mar 21, 2009)

A number of years ago, copper concentrate was shipped on a regular basis from the Port of Stockton bound to China. This cargo had similar issues wherein it was subject to liquefaction if it contained too much water as I understood it. In any case, a number of years ago a ship with a full load of this cargo encountered heavy seas off the California coast, and developed a list of about 35 degrees when the cargo shifted. She was fortunately able to get back into port and proceeded back up to Stockton to have the cargo discharged. It was very fortunate in this incident that the ship was not lost. As I recall, the copper concentrate was mined in Utah, and shipped to Stockton by rail.


----------



## richardwakeley (Jan 4, 2010)

This incident was actually sometime last year, not this week. The vsl was sheltering from Typhoon Utor in mainland China waters near Hong Kong. Crew were rescued in very hazardous conditions by Hong Kong Government Flying Service helicopters. Some good photos can be found on the internet - gCaptain etc - with the ship going down in a cloud of red dust.


----------

